# 37mm Flakpanzer IV Ostwind finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This tiny terror was finished a couple days ago, its the 1/72 scale Hasegawa 'Ostwind'.

The model was built O.O.B. and was painted with Model Master enamels, the camouflage pattern was airbrushed freehanded including the disc camouflage pattern on the turret. I know the disc camo should have a hard edge on it but as an experiment I wanted to see if it could be airbrushed, the experiment was not a total success in this scale but I feel it could be done in a larger scale like 1/35th.










Quarter scale? No, 1/72!


















































Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I swear, you and John P. must have two of the coolest airfields on the planet!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks walsing!

My airfield now has some protection from the P-51's and P-47's, let them try and attack my airfield NOW! They will pay a price if they do.

Another pic of the little Ostwind.










Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, now you're just showing off. :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!:thumbsup:

There is a 1/35th scale Tamiya Panther that's been in my stash for nearly 10 years and I might feel more like building it now after my experience with this Ostwind.

Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Verrrry nicely done. As always such great shots. The size of this little bugger just makes it harder to believe the detail you get in your projects. 

And a piggyback ride in the background, didn't know they did that way back then.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Sgthawker,

The aircraft seen in the background is a Mistel trainer used to train the Fw 190 pilots to control the Mistel bomb. The operational Mistel bomber would have the warhead instead of the cockpit.
What few here will realize is that the lower part of this Mistel trainer was a rare Ju 88G-10, check out the extra long fuselage on it.


Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

So essentially the "glider" allowed greater lift for the extra bomb weight, but was still powered by the piggyback craft? Interesting idea.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The operational Mistel aircraft was controlled by the person in the Fw 190, the pilot controlled both aircraft until the target was reached then the Mistel was put into a shallow glide and the auto-pilot for the Ju 88 was engaged, the Fw 190 pilot would fire explosive bolts and detach from the Ju 88 which would fly on and hit the targeted area. The warhead on the Ju 88 would produce a massive explosion. On the operational Ju 88 Mistel aircraft the entire cockpit was replaced with a very large warhead.

My model of the Mistel is the trainer version which would allow the Mistel trainee to learn how to fly it and also practice detaching from the Ju 88 without losing the aircraft, to use 'live' Mistel aircraft combinations for training would have been way too expensive.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing skills on this vehicle and great results - concentrating on all those aircraft has meant that you're lost to the AFV-modelling world! Give up on all the planes and stick with tanks!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

agentsmith said:


> :
> 
> There is a 1/35th scale Tamiya Panther that's been in my stash for nearly 10 years and I might feel more like building it now after my experience with this Ostwind.



10 years? Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for kind words Cro-Magnon Man!

I better stick with aircraft...I don't know enough about armor to know if I was making a what-if or real world tank.

Besides the 1/35th scale Panther, my only other armor kit is a 1/48 scale Tiger II but I am building a 1/35th Opel Blitz truck right now which is not really an armor model.


Agentsmith


----------

